# New DAW Build



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

about to set up a new main rig for me,

any comments / hints on the part list?

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/[email protected]/saved/sQFsZL 

Cheers
D


----------



## foxby (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi Dirk,
I can comment only on your Fractal case and Noctua. They are indeed the quietest components that I have ever owned !
Very Good Choice , IMO !


----------



## URL (Aug 29, 2018)

16-core and Cubase in win 10 does it work now?


----------



## milliontown (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd stick with Intel for now if low latency is important (isn't it always?)

http://www.scanproaudio.info/2017/08/14/first-look-at-the-amd-threadripper-1920x-1950x/

The new i9 9900k reportedly drops in around a month if you can hang on, and is priced very competitively.

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-9000-series-release-specs-pricing,37695.html


----------



## tack (Aug 30, 2018)

milliontown said:


> I'd stick with Intel for now if low latency is important (isn't it always?)


Perhaps only for certain values of "low." I posted this over on The Sound Board in the context of whether Scan's Threadripper testing was real world enough, but it's topical here:



> Herein lies the problem, I think: there are actually considerable variations of real world DAW use, aren't there? Someone who's heavy into synths or sound design with costly DSP processing has a different profile than someone doing mostly orchestral stuff across a large number of tracks who in turn has a different profile than someone doing live work where the lowest possible latency is paramount.
> 
> On paper I think the 2950X is good enough for most uses, but perhaps not if you want to wring every last bit of latency out of the pipeline. In my case, I'm happy running my ASIO buffer at 512 (where that kind of latency only bothers me if I'm playing classical on the piano) and don't really have projects with extremely demanding single tracks. I'm going to take a chance with the 2950X just because I have another home for it if things don't work out after all. (I'm 80% confident they will.)



Based on his videos I think Dirk falls under the "mostly orchestral stuff across a large number of tracks" category in which case I don't think the 1950 is a big gamble, unless perhaps he's not prepared to run with a 512 (or perhaps 256) sample buffer. If that's not the case, then yes, I agree Intel has the more compelling offering here.


----------



## zolhof (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey Dirk, check out the Micron 1100 2TB. They go as low as $250 at Rakuten (sale) and perform really well. I have a few 860 EVOs and can't really tell any difference, othen than in benchmarks. My CPU craps out way before my disks hit their streaming limit.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 30, 2018)

milliontown said:


> I'd stick with Intel for now if low latency is important (isn't it always?)
> 
> http://www.scanproaudio.info/2017/08/14/first-look-at-the-amd-threadripper-1920x-1950x/
> 
> ...


The new chipset looks wonderful. Replacing main Daw puter in early Jan - I'll watch the users feedback on this until then (once released in Oct.)


----------

